# Best basket racks for 4-wheelers



## Hunter450 (Nov 27, 2004)

Looks like Santa may bring me a set of front and rear basket racks for my Honda Foreman. Does anyone have an opinion for a brand or type for the front and rear. I was thinking of a basket in front and possibly a drop style for the rear. Before I install them I will probably get them srayed with LineX or similar. I saw an ATV on a hunting show in Texas where they install a flat rear rack on the front of an ATV. More carrying room but I'm concerned above a wide rack on the front going thru woods.
Anybody know of a local shop that will custom build a set of racks?
Anyone opinions or suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks- Hunter450


----------

